# Prince Hall



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 13, 2017)

Looking for a PHA lodge in the DFW area....


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 17, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Looking for a PHA lodge in the DFW area....



This might help a little.  

http://www.mwphglotx.org/about/affiliated-lodges/


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 17, 2017)

Seen this... used this to make c


bupton52 said:


> This might help a little.
> 
> http://www.mwphglotx.org/about/affiliated-lodges/
> 
> ...



Seen this and used it to make contact multiple times with multiple lodges... was told we will have someone contact you... 

Left multiple messages for the secretary for the GL of Texas hopefully that helps point me in the right direction.


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 17, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Seen this... used this to make c
> 
> 
> Seen this and used it to make contact multiple times with multiple lodges... was told we will have someone contact you...
> ...



Unfortunately, I've heard many people hit with the "we will have someone contact you" thing. Continue to reach out. Find out when the lodges meet. Stop by an hour early. I've always been able to get in touch with someone at the GLoTX and there are certainly many brothers in here who can point you to some good lodges over there as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 17, 2017)

bupton52 said:


> Unfortunately, I've heard many people hit with the "we will have someone contact you" thing. Continue to reach out. Find out when the lodges meet. Stop by an hour early. I've always been able to get in touch with someone at the GLoTX and there are certainly many brothers in here who can point you to some good lodges over there as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



some of that information on that website isn't 100% up to date as I have found out. But that was my next step to try and stop by when the lodge meets but being that the nearest lodge to me is almost 30 min away I didn't want to just show up without at least confirming the meeting information first if that makes sense? 

Also with all this talk I've heard of interviews/examinations I wanted to make sure I was adequately prepared because although I do have a current dues card I've learned recently that is only half the battle whereas I was taught as long as I had a valid dues card I would have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 18, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> I do have a current dues card I've learned recently that is only half the battle whereas I was taught as long as I had a valid dues card I would have nothing to worry about.


You will be fine, Ive sat in lodge in 4 jurisdicitons, will be 6 by the end of may- and every one takes the visititor in to the preparation room,, has them give the modes of recognition, 5 POF and subword, then administers  "obligation" that is Read by the examiner and the repeated by the visitor and BAM, come on in Brother!


----------



## PM. Lewis (Apr 22, 2017)

When I move out there later this year I'll be looking for PH Lodges to visit and fellowship with as well. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Apr 23, 2017)

I am the Grand Webmaster of the PH Grand Lodge of Texas. Feel free to contact me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> You will be fine, Ive sat in lodge in 4 jurisdicitons, will be 6 by the end of may- and every one takes the visititor in to the preparation room,, has them give the modes of recognition, 5 POF and subword, then administers "obligation" that is Read by the examiner and the repeated by the visitor and BAM, come on in Brother!


Agreed! Plus a current dues card goes a long way.


----------

